# 300 wsm



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

What do y'all know ballistically and experience wise of this round? Some of the load data I have found puts it with the win mag and brass is about the same price and obviously the bullets are the same. Just looking for additional info. Thanks y'all.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have hunted with a guy that has one and likes it a lot, it is very close to the 300 win mag. They do not shoot as heavy a bullet as the win mag,but it is a short action.


----------

